# Mt Diablo-Tarantula Sightings!



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Check out the Tarantulas:

Mount Diablo-Tarantula Sightings! | Ride Chronicles

The short video is kind of neat too!

mje510's Channel - YouTube

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Descending has been quite tricky the last few weeks having to dodge those suckers.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got a weird case of arachnophobia. Would've ridden away for my life, but delighted to find one saved from roadkill.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Saw one on Mt Hamilton yesterday also. I'm a Diablo regular and I'd rather come accross those furry slow moving tarantulas versus those evil stupid erratic unpreditcable squirrels.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

And here on the Peninsula it's dodge the deer season. Yikes.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Saw one on Mt Hamilton yesterday also. I'm a Diablo regular and I'd rather come accross those furry slow moving tarantulas versus those evil stupid erratic unpreditcable squirrels.


Couldnt agree with you more even though i hate big spiders. Theres an area right before exiting north gate where these "unpredictable" squirrels love to test their luck by running out in front of me.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I saw a couple of tarantulas recently. 










http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/spider-season-264534.html


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

That's sweet! Was down in Palm Springs a few weeks back and visited Joshua Tree. Was on the lookout for one everywhere, didn't see a one, although we did catch a couple scorpions at the house we were staying at - made me check between the sheets each night!

Up here in Sacramento, we've only got a healthy rattlesnake and black widow population.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

They're quite docile, and you can handle them. In fact Henry Coe State Park has a Tarantula Festival every year.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

I see them just about every ride the past month and change. Yesterday morning was so cold, even the spiders were moving slower. Saw 3 during the ride.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

They're back. I've been seeing them alot lately up and down the mountain. I make sure I avoid them descending. Also, saw a timid coyote, I coughed and he went running. A few days ago I raced a squirrel, he lost haha...no I didn't hit it, he gave up running and went for a tree.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> They're back. I've been seeing them alot lately up and down the mountain. I make sure I avoid them descending. Also, saw a timid coyote, I coughed and he went running. A few days ago I raced a squirrel, he lost haha...no I didn't hit it, he gave up running and went for a tree.


Good to know, I'm heading up Diablo tomorrow and will keep an eye out for them!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

mating season, it's mostly males looking for some action


----------

